# nouveau - place de l'adjectif



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
est-ce que la différente  place de "nouveau" pose des différences de sens ?
par exemple, on dit "de nouveaux amis", mais j'ai vu aussi "rencontrer des gens nouveaux". pourquoi la différence ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Mauricet

Je ne vois pas d'exemple où le sens change selon que "nouveau" est avant ou après le nom. Le cas de "gens" est très particulier : on dit "des gens charmants" (au masculin) mais "de bonnes gens" (féminin). Pour éviter de dire "de nouvelles gens" qui est correct mais un peu bizarre, on dira plutôt "des gens nouveaux". Pour tous les autres noms, à ma connaissance, l'adjectif "nouveau" peut se placer avant ou après sans différence de sens. Il se peut que l'usage d'une forme ou de l'autre soit plus fréquent, cependant. Probablement plus souvent avant qu'après le nom, il me semble.

J'attends les contre-exemples avec sérénité ...


----------



## tilt

Je crois aussi que c'est _gens _qui justifie le placement de _nouveaux _après le nom, mais comme tu l'envisages, Anna-Chonger, la place de cet adjectif n'est pas indifférente dans les autres cas.
Par exemple, _un nouveau vin _est un autre vin que le vin habituel, alors qu'un _un vin nouveau _est un vin fraichement tiré.


----------



## itka

Une _nouvelle voiture_ n'est pas forcément une _voiture nouvelle_...
Mais il me semble que cela a déjà été discuté... Il faudrait rechercher le fil en question.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Une _nouvelle voiture_ n'est pas forcément une _voiture nouvelle_...


Je ne dirais jamais _une voiture nouvelle_, mais _une voiture neuve_ (cf. ce fil).

Il n'y a guère que pour les denrées alimentaires ou les boissons (p.ex.: _pommes de terre nouvelles_, _beaujolais nouveau_) que je mettrais cet adjectif après le substantif…


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Il n'y a guère que pour les denrées alimentaires ou les boissons (p.ex.: _pommes de terre nouvelles_, _beaujolais nouveau_) que je mettrais cet adjectif après le substantif…


Je dirais que c'est le caractère saisonnier de la chose qui fait changer le sens de _nouveau _si on le place après le nom.


----------



## itka

> Je ne dirais jamais _une voiture nouvelle_, mais _une voiture neuve_


Ah ? C'est en Suisse, alors ! Parce que je ne vois pas ce qui empêcherait d'avoir une voiture nouvelle (et non un vieux clou) bien qu'elle ne soit pas neuve !
_"J'ai une voiture nouvelle que j'ai achetée d'occasion"._


----------



## tilt

Ah non, justement ! C'est précisément le sens de _une nouvelle voiture_ : une voiture pas forcément neuve mais nouvellement acquise.
Je ne dirais jamais, moi non plus, _une voiture nouvelle_.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mais j'ai vu aussi d'autres cas où la place de l'adjectif est diifférente. Par exemple,
_Il rêve à un monde nouveau. (pourquoi pas un nouveau monde ?)
Il rêve à un monde meilleur. (pourquoi pas un meilleur monde ?)_


----------



## tilt

Anna-chonger said:


> _Il rêve à un monde nouveau. (pourquoi pas un nouveau monde ?)_


Eh bien voici un autre exemple de changement de sens de nouveau en fonction de sa place, et pas pour un produit saisonnier (mon hypothèse s'effondre ! ).

_Un monde nouveau _= le même monde, mais transformé.
_Un nouveau monde _= un autre monde, situé ailleurs.


----------



## Jbarrezueta

Bonjour, j'ai la même question à propos de l'adjectif "nouveau" dans l'exemple suivant:  "Nous allons connaître des lieux nouveaux." Le placement de l'adjectif est-il correct?.  Ou on doit écrire/dire: "Nous allons connaître des nouveaux lieux."  Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Bezoard

Les deux placements sont possibles, sans changement de sens pour moi.
Dans la seconde phrase, "des" se transforme généralement en "de" devant l'adjectif.


----------



## PatriceD

Il me semble que la e-208 est une voiture nouvelle... (sortie fin 2019).


----------



## volo

Il y a aussi une nette différence entre* une nouvelle ville* (qu'on visite) et* une ville nouvelle* (construite sur un emplacement auparavant inhabité).


----------



## Latoroslka

Bonjour !
Je me demande, si de la place du mot « nouveau » (avant ou après le nom) dépend la signification d'une phrase suivante :



> Nombre de ces drôles [coloristes] passent leur vie à courir d’une fabrique à l’autre, pour tâcher de gagner la confiance *des nouveaux entreprenants*, auxquels ils promettent des merveilles et les endorment pour peu de temps, pendant lequel ils en tirent ce qu’ils peuvent; et quand ils s’aperçoivent que l’on commence à douter de leur habilité, ils changent de place et vont figurer ailleurs.



est-ce que « des nouveaux entreprenants” signifie « ceux avec qui on n'a pas encore collaboré » ou plutôt « ceux qui sont nouveaux dans l'industrie, qui n'ont pas d'expérience » (ou bien l'emplacement de l'adjectif ne change rien ici) ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme déjà dit plus haut, il est rare de mettre l'adjectif _nouveau_ après le nom. Il le précède généralement, pour toutes les acceptions. Autrement dit, seul le contexte permet de savoir ce que signifie exactement _nouveau_.


----------



## Locape

Avec 'gagner la confiance *des* nouveaux entreprenants', cela me semble vouloir dire 'ceux qui sont nouveaux dans cette industrie', sinon je dirais 'gagner la confiance *de* nouveaux entreprenants' pour signifier 'ceux avec qui ils n'ont pas encore collaboré'. Mais c'est en effet le contexte qui devrait permettre de mieux comprendre.
Je ne connaissais pas le terme de 'entreprenant' comme nom, je ne retrouve nulle part cette substantivation du participe présent, et je vois que la forme ancienne de 'entrepreneur' est 'entreprendeur'...


----------



## Latoroslka

Merci beaucoup, je me posais également la question sur cette nuance... Le contexte n'ont dit rien, on sait juste qu'il s'agît de la duperie contre les clients (et les novices semblent plus propice à se faire duper). Quant au forme nominatif de l'entreprenant – peut-être que le texte est écrit par un étranger, parce que c'était une petite citation en français dans un texte allemand.


----------



## gouro

Donc, c'est le cas de " une nouvelle loi " et " une loi nouvelle".
Une nouvelle loi c'est une loi différente de l'ancienne, et une loi nouvelle, est une loi fraîche. Si j'ai bien compris votre raisonnement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non. Comme déjà dit, la postposition de l'adjectif _nouveau_ est assez rare. Le sens exact de _nouveau_ ne peut être déduit que du contexte.


----------

